# Ruger P95 Barrel



## rocksteady_shooter (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone make a threaded barrel for the Ruger P95 or a slightly extended barrel I can thread for a silencer?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:watching:


----------

